# Are there any archery moose tags?



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Just wondering if there is any one outside of the Gov tag holder that can hunt moose with a bow in the Wasatch right now? Just wondering, I will tell you why I am wondering later.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

I really hope you didn't see one with an arrow in it **O**


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't know if they are legal now, but the tag is any weapon.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

There are no separate archery moose hunts. All are any weapon hunts so hunters can use bows if they choose, but all OIL and Antlerless moose hunts ended Oct 26th. Governor's and Sportsman's hunts are the only ones that should be going on right now, though I do know of at least one CWMU (Hardscrabble) that cheats on the recommended CWMU season (ends Oct 31) and puts their public permit moose hunters into November and December.

Why? What did you see?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Did you get treed again!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Epek phoned me to tell me his concern on this subject. I now get on the Forum and see that he has posted it here. If he is not saying why yet then I am in no way the person that should be doing it................I can say however that someone is getting very HOT! 
btw.........I took that photo of Epeks avatar..........I am very proud of it!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Why do I vision the little willow village being under attack by the big bad moose, and small people running everywhere, climbing tree and such.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I walked up behind a very decent bull at 22 yards and yes it did have an arrow stuck in it. The arrow was lodged into the front shoulder at a very steep shooting down hill angle. It did not move enough for me to tell if it was "injured", but it did not seem mortally wounded. My erk is this. I believe that a very stupid indivudual thought that he was in a very icsolated area that no one would know that he killed this bull which I am sure he was just going to leave lay. I believe that he did not take any time to realize that these sort of incodents are the very acts that put a huge black eye on ALL hunters. I feel very much like this moose and that as a hunter who really appreciates that the DWR and all other agencies that come into play on this allows me to live my dream of hunting from August to December in my favorite mountain range on the planet. I feel like everytime someone makes a decision to do something as stupid as this, and the list is long as to stupid things that stupid hunters do, I am walking arround with an arrow in my opportunity to enjoy this. I was up City Creek this weekend and a helicopter came in and accually landed on top of a deer my buddy was putting a sneak upon and when the guy that runs City Creek Canyon drove up to give us a ride out, a very nice gesture, we told him of this and he said that the new mayor is an anti hunter and would like to shut down City Creek to hunting all together. He said things like this do not help (controversy between anti's and pro's). I realize that I could just shut up and not bring this moose incident up and keep it a secret hoping nobody finds out about it, but I bring it up for two reasons. First I really hope that this happened leagally, and that if it did the person would come forward and say, I had a tag and I made the shot and did not retrieve the animal, and since it could be possible, I feel like I could help the person with the tag find and finish that moose. Second, if it was a stupid individual that I know would never fess up, that I can represent that every hunter I know and hang out with are moral, ethical hunters that like me really feel priviledged to be able to pursue the most difficult animal to pursue in the most magestic country available, and idiots like this do not represent us. They are criminals and have no regard for what is in the best interest of the hunting dynamic.


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

jeez, what a waste. Well Epek you hit it right on- this guys a criminal. Nothing more, nothing less. So here's what I would do- Contact Capt. Pratt @ DWR main office downtown. I would volunteer to guide a CO into the area the moose was last seen. From there, you and the CO can put the moose out of its misery, and perhaps by helping do all this, they will write you a COR to keep some of the meat. The most important evidence in the case will be the location of the moose, and that arrow. Id spend the next 14 days checking every hunters quiver up there, and if the arrow matches, it might lead to suspect then a confession. Also, they'll send out a press release and that might lead to someone else turning this sh&*head in. The job of busting poachers is not only the CO's- its ours too. If nothing else, the police report & harvest report will get done ,and the division can figure that into its future management plans for moose in that area. Good Luck.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I have been told by more than a few that reporting something like this moves you to the top of the suspects list. I don't know if the moose was mortally wounded and many animals survive an ill placed shot, I am not sure that putting it down would be in its best interest. I would like to see this rat get caught, and will ponder the best way to go about it, but I will ponder a while before I make any sudden moves.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

This brings up another issue that irks me, people are nervous to report anything because they instantly become the main suspect. The DWR needs to make it to where you can feel safe and good about reporting these types of incidents. It is the bad hunters that are ruining it for all of the ethical hunters. :evil:


----------



## Outdoor Adict (Nov 20, 2008)

That really makes me angry. If you figure out who did it lets all take turns kicking them in the pants......


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Outdoor Adict said:


> That really makes me angry. If you figure out who did it lets all take turns kicking them in the pants......


That would probably prove futile, as the culprit is clearly junk-less.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

EPEK said:


> I have been told by more than a few that reporting something like this moves you to the top of the suspects list. I don't know if the moose was mortally wounded and many animals survive an ill placed shot, I am not sure that putting it down would be in its best interest. I would like to see this rat get caught, and will ponder the best way to go about it, but I will ponder a while before I make any sudden moves.


I agree with your statement and can only offer you the best of luck with your decision.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry, Epek. That is quite a catch 22 you've found yourself in, and one that isn't easily solved. I certainly don't envy you on this one. The guy needs to be caught, but since the bull didn't appear mortally wounded and we don't know how long he has carried that arrow, and since there isn't much that could be done for him anyway, and also since you already told the City Creek official, I think my solution would be to give a detailed (anonymous, if possible) tip to the DWR and let it go at that. They have the forensics, publicity, and wide hunter support needed to solve this crime better than any of us. In any case, good luck with this! We'll support your decision, whatever it is!

BTW, A posted description of the arrow might help us to help you.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

The right thing to do is to tell the dwr... You are innocent, it needs to be brought to their attention (if it hasn't already). nobody should rule out the possibility that a moose tag holder put an arrow in the animal. But you could do a lot of good on this one. Once they see the arrow is longer than 21 inches they will know it's not yours. As for the arrow description, it has a knock and some veins and is sticking out of a bull moose...



Report it.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> The right thing to do is to tell the dwr... You are innocent, it needs to be brought to their attention (if it hasn't already). nobody should rule out the possibility that a moose tag holder put an arrow in the animal. But you could do a lot of good on this one. Once they see the arrow is longer than 21 inches they will know it's not yours. As for the arrow description, it has a knock and some veins and is sticking out of a bull moose...
> 
> Report it.


What are you talking about?? His arrows go 22 1/4 inches long, he is your brother pay attention.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I happen to know a "guy" who shot the "could be" P&Y record moose in Utah. So there is the possibility that the moose was wounded by a legal moose hunter. Problem is that once a legal moose hunter hit a moose then he would have been able to follow-up and kill it. 

Sounds like one of the "archers" pushed into the sport because that was the only opportunity to hunt. Isn't it great to expand the ranks? Include all those who would rather hunt with another weapon, but are forced to use a stick and string. Sarcasm Intended---

EPEK, I know how you feel. The extended is probably my favorite hunt of the year. I like chasing rutting bucks. I had some great days on the Front this year, even passed on a nice mature buck I should have shot at 22 yards. The Front rut hunts will probably go by the wayside, as these types of incidents occur. We almost lost it a few years back when early snows caused guys to hunt back yards. Never will forget the idiot who shot a buck in a family's backyard, then watched as the buck ran straight thru the sliding glass door and died on the dining floor. That was a mess. Or how about seeing arrows sticking out of peoples' roofs? The idiocy of some always seems to surprise me, even though I thought I had seen it all.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> I walked up behind a very decent bull at *22* yards and yes it did have an arrow stuck in it.





elkfromabove said:


> Sorry, Epek. That is quite a catch *22* you've found yourself in,





idiot with a bow said:


> Once they see the arrow is longer than 21 inches they will know it's not yours. (*what number is bigger than 21 inches*?)





north slope said:


> His arrows go *22* 1/4 inches long, he is your brother pay attention.


Uhhh, Hello, Did some one mention my name? :mrgreen:

I would call the DWR.


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Packout said:


> I had some great days on the Front this year, even passed on a nice mature buck I should have shot at *22* yards.


Ya missed one!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

elkfromabove said:


> Packout said:
> 
> 
> > I had some great days on the Front this year, even passed on a nice mature buck I should have shot at *22* yards.
> ...


Dang, I saw that one too..........It was getting late.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> This brings up another issue that irks me, people are nervous to report anything because they instantly become the main suspect. The DWR needs to make it to where you can feel safe and good about reporting these types of incidents. It is the bad hunters that are ruining it for all of the ethical hunters. :evil:


It also drives some people to claim that you're being an "internet CO" and rant and rave about how you're just seeing things, that you didn't see what you know you saw, you're just out to ruin somebody's rep and all sorts of other ridiculous crap. I'm glad you posted this up EPEK and I agree with those who said you need to report it. Why that would make you the main suspect is beyond me.... maybe the DWR has become so accustomed to unethical hunting (both on the hill and in the marsh) that if you say anything, they assume guilt by association or some other such nonsense. Like somebody else said, the DWR can't be anywhere so its up to us as hunters to police our own and keep our ranks clean, otherwise a few unethical buttmunches are going to cost us all our hunting priviledges.


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I talked to a guy yesterday that knows someone who does have a tag and has hunted in that canyon (the main canyon, not that specific drainage). I asked him to see if he has shot at anything and get back with me. He did not think he would have taken this particular shot as though it was a very decent bull, it was not palmated enough to be a trophy and that is what this guy was after. When I first saw the bull and only saw his rack at first, I thought I had my self a toad of a buck, only to see the arrow and then a very large black ball of fur.

And just to let you know, I was at 24 yards when I first spotted him, I stalked into 22 yards and started looking for trees to jump behind.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey, my personal limit is 20 yards! I forgot we were supposed to shoot when we go hunting. I passed the buck up 15 minutes from the truck as he had his nose up a doe's...... well you know. I was looking for something different and that buck didn't meet the desire of the day. Just a heavy horned 20"er that was tall and roman nosed. Those are a dime a dozen, right??? I didn't even pull the bow back on an animal this year......


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

EPEK said:


> I stalked into 22 yards and started looking for trees to jump behind.


Any closer and you could have pulled that arrow out yourself!


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

I should mention that the only reason I closed the distance from 24 yards to 22 yards was because that is the direction the trail I was on was going, I usually don't make it a practice to move in the direction I see moose up close. I can't even tell you how many times I have jumped moose out of their beds on 4:00am hikes with in 20 yards. This is the main reason that I am a pro staffer for Lugabaloo.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

EPEK said:


> This is the main reason that I am a pro staffer for Lugabaloo.


I heard that you were sponsored by "field wipes".


----------



## EPEK (Sep 11, 2007)

Only because I have to 'wipe' up the 'field' in a ten foot diameter every time this happens.


----------

